# Legion Outraged Over Fees being Charged



## 57Chevy (12 May 2012)

Shared with provisions of The Copyright Act

Legion Outraged Over Fees being Charged to Disabled Veterans
02 Apr
http://www.legion.ca/News/12_April02_e.cfm

Ottawa – It has come to The Royal Canadian Legion’s attention that some unscrupulous people are charging fees to disabled veterans to help them complete disability claims. To make matters worse they are also making arrangements to take a percentage of the disability award when it is granted.

This must stop, immediately. While veterans are free to have anyone they desire help them with disability claims, they should not be charged for this service. We are also concerned that some veterans may be uninformed about assistance that is also readily available free of charge.

The Royal Canadian Legion is well suited to help identify and complete disability claims for veterans for free.  For more than 80 years, we have provided exemplary and outstanding services to our veterans, including our serving members in the CF, the RCMP and their families free of charge – and these people do not have to be Legion members.

As we prepare to commemorate the sacrifices and accomplishments our veterans made for this country during the Battle of Vimy Ridge some 95 years ago, Canadians should remember the immense debt of gratitude we still owe our veterans. Any veteran or family member can call 1-877-534-4666 or visit our website www.legion.ca for free assistance with your Veterans Affairs Canada Disability Application. It is only just that they receive this service for free.

Patricia (Pat) Varga
Dominion President
Ottawa


----------



## dogger1936 (12 May 2012)

Who is she talking about? If by unscrupulous she means lawyers soldiers hire; so be it.

Pat get rid of the NVC or continue down the path of absolute obscurity your organisation is heading.

You don't represent us.


----------



## Rifleman62 (12 May 2012)

The RCL represents themselves.

Pat Varga

Dominion President
The Royal Canadian Legion
Click to Open Biography

Comrade Patricia (Pat) Varga joined The Royal Canadian Legion in Saskatchewan in 1980 as an Ordinary Member following service in the Royal Canadian Navy_*( How many years of service?)*_. In June 2002 she was elected as a Dominion Vice-President at the 39th Dominion Convention held in Edmonton, Alta., was re-elected in London, Ont., in 2004.  She was again elected as a Dominion Vice-President in Calgary in 2006 and at the 42nd Dominion Convention in Ottawa in 2008 she was chosen as the Dominion First Vice-President. She was acclaimed as Dominion President at the 43rd Dominion Convention in Winnipeg.

Since joining the Legion, Comrade Varga served in a variety of offices at her branch including Secretary/Treasurer, Membership Chairman, Poppy Chairman, Service Officer and President.  She was first elected to the executive of Saskatchewan Provincial Command in 1991 where she served as a Zone Commander, District Commander, Vice-President, and First Vice-President attaining the office of Provincial Command President in 1999 and serving there until 2001. She is a Life Member of Coleville Branch # 365, Saskatchewan Command, and is a recipient of the Legion’s Meritorious Service Medal and the Palm Leaf to it, indicating a second award.

A member of the Legion’s Dominion Executive Council for 17 years, Comrade Varga has served on the Dominion Command Poppy Committee, Membership Committee, Leadership and Development Committee and was Vice-Chair of the Public Relations Committee for four years. On her election in Edmonton she was appointed Chair of the Dominion Command Public Relations Committee and in 2004 became Chair of the Liaison Committee and a member of the Poppy and Remembrance Committee. On her election in 2006 she became Chairman of that Committee and in 2008 was chosen to Chair the Sports Committee. She is currently Chair of the Veterans, Seniors and Service Committee as well as Vice-Chair of the Finance/Budget and other administrative committees.
Pat has always been a volunteer aside from the Legion with minor sports, the rodeo, United Way and other charitable organizations. She worked in post-secondary for 30 years and continues to do consulting in the Human Resources field. She is a golfer and enjoys camping, sewing, reading and making Teddy Bears. She is married to Lorne and they have three daughters and four granddaughters.


----------



## armyvern (13 May 2012)

Really??

You guys really need to turn this into another slam the Legion at all costs thread?

To be clear, they don't speak for all veterans, but they certainly *do* speak for some (IE: you don't speak for me).

Now "how many years" of voluntary service counts too? Why is this an important number all of a sudden? We had Privates killed in Afghanistan with not much time in --- that sure as hell doesn't make them any lesser. 

Mother of Gawd, we get it: you guys detest them, hate them, whatever. Get over it, and if you can't do that, then please cease and desist turning every thread that mentions the Legion into a hate-fest as there are shitloads of Legion Members out there doing good things for Veterans and their communities on a purely voluntary basis.

You think they're all the shits and useless? Then join the friggin' place and actually put your words into action by trying to better it and do something about it.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 May 2012)

I owe you a beer Vern.  [and a pickle, of course]


----------



## armyvern (13 May 2012)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I owe you a beer Vern.  [and a pickle, of course]



Crap like this kills me ... it's like bitching about the government in power, when you've never cast a damn vote.  I've never experienced derogatory crap about them like has been posted here on this site during any of my numerous trips into multitudes of Legions. :


----------



## dogger1936 (13 May 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Crap like this kills me ... it's like bitching about the government in power, when you've never cast a damn vote.  I've never experienced derogatory crap about them like has been posted here on this site during any of my numerous trips into multitudes of Legions. :



That's cause most of us wouldn't be caught dead inside a legion. 

In 1915 the legion came together out of many veteran organisations. And today we see this combined group splintering again. Reason? They are not representing ALL veterans; which they were originally formed to do.

Why would we join a organisation like this when better advocacy groups out there are fighting for us where the legion has been quiet. 

Don't assume we all sit around and complain; many of us are taking action. When I see the legion saying it's going to help after the useless aide it's provided to both me personally and many other soldiers I know; I'm going to continue to voice that they don't represent us. Hopefully someone in the legion may listen one day; wake up and do something about this NVC they agreed to.


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (13 May 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Really??
> 
> You guys really need to turn this into another slam the Legion at all costs thread?
> 
> ...



I agree entirely.
It matters not if The Legion represents ALL veterans, if indeed that would actually be possible.
The fact of the matter is that while it might leave much to be desired, in my opinion the RCL has done much in many a small Canadian town to bring the Canadian military experience unto the fold of the everyday citizen.
Granted: there are a lot of loose tales and questionable attitudes when one steps into a Legion hall, not to mention piss poor beer, and rather unwholesome grub.
That said, the Legion has done quite a bit of awareness raising in quite a few small towns, such as Amherstburg & Kingsville ON, and Sooke, B.C. That much I have seen personally in the last year or so.


----------



## Nemo888 (13 May 2012)

In the article I think the Legion sounds more afraid of losing relevance than protecting Veterans.
I can't blame soldiers for being angry. The Legion buddy f#$%ed them and pretends to be their best friend. If they stop being so two faced maybe people would stop bitching. Perhaps if the Legion did not throw its' full support behind the NVC Vets would not need paid consultants to fill out their claims. 

Ignatius; It matter very much that the Legion does not represent all soldiers because they pretend they do.

This website has done much more than the Legion in terms of helping modern Veterans. The Legion should go hang it's head in shame.


----------



## OldSolduer (13 May 2012)

How do you change any organization - from the inside....that's how.

 Attempting to change it from the outside is like bangin your head against the wall.  You could have the best idea in the universe but the org won't use it because you have dissed them publicly and Maybe embarassed them.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 May 2012)

Despite the admonishment not to do so, some people just don't get it.

If there is something concrete to add. Contact a Mod.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 May 2012)

Department of Justice
Canadian Forces Members and Veterans Re-establishment and Compensation Act (S.C. 2005, c. 21)
http://lois.justice.gc.ca/eng/acts/C-16.8/page-23.html

 89. (1) No compensation payable under this Act shall be assigned, charged, attached, anticipated, commuted or given as security.


Tanks! 57 Chevy


----------

